
Greenland's ice sheet has lost 11B,000,000 lbs of water since 1972 - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/04/how-much-ice-has-greenland-lost-climate-change/587431/
======
ForHackernews
Note that I wrote it out as 11,000,000,000,000,000 (11 quadrillion) in the
title, but HN converted it to "11B,000,000" so 11-million-billions?

------
baruchthescribe
Really? The Danish Meteorological Institute is recording the surface mass
budget at record levels.

[https://www.iceagenow.info/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-
mass-...](https://www.iceagenow.info/greenland-ice-sheet-surface-mass-budget-
far-far-higher-than-average/)

~~~
ForHackernews
That looks like a sketchy denialist source to me. I don't trust it to
accurately summarize scientific results.

~~~
yorwba
The article it references is pretty clear on that: "The ice sheet also loses
ice by the breaking off, or “calving”, of icebergs from its edge, but that is
not included in this type of budget. As a result, the SMB will always be
positive – that is, the ice sheet gains more snow than the ice it loses."

------
core-questions
So? Are sea levels actually any higher because of it, or what?

~~~
ForHackernews
Have you tried reading articles before you snark about them?

> A new study finds that the Greenland Ice Sheet added a quarter inch of water
> to global sea levels in just the past eight years.

